# New Handgun: Feedback on the HK USP Compact in 9mm?



## Redelf88

Hello all.

Am in the market for a new handgun. Am interested in feedback regarding the HK USP Compact. Thanks!

-Nate


----------



## jakeleinen1

I have one. I love it, I bought it for a silly reason, because I love the show "24" and this is Jack's sidearm in seasons 3-8

Now about the gun itself...

It's a fairly heavy pistol so just because it's a "compact" doesn't mean its the best for ccw, but its manageable. So far I am more accurate with my Glock 17 and the Glock is lighter

But I do love HK for their craftsmanship, its a beautiful piece and well put together machine. Lifetime warranty with HK, and the gun has a safety which I prefer for ccw. Just went to the range and shot it and my Glock 17, heres a side by side picture of it



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

My friends preferred shooting the Glock, my brother's fiancee did as well. HOWEVER, the HK is a beautiful and equally awesome gun as the glock but it all depends on what you want the gun for.

HK USP-C are also pricey so just make sure you love HK. Otherwise you should save yourself 300 bucks and get a Glock


----------



## wolverine

HK USP Compact looks good and is very popular pistol. If the manufacturer name (Glock) is not so important to you, HK is a good alternative.


----------



## Tuefelhunden

If you like the size and features it is a very solid choice. The picture shown above is actually an excellent example of the differences between the USPc and perhaps the most prevalent competitor the Glock. DA/SA versus one trigger action, higher versus lower bore axis, thicker than the Glock. Hammer versus striker, etc. I tend to prefer the HK P2000 or P30 over the USPc (kind of the next evolution) but both are tops in quality, performance, reliability, accuracy and durability. Really will come down to whether it's features and options meet your needs or not. A very proven design.


----------



## cross

nic gun good action smooth recommend


----------



## jakeleinen1

Beware if you buy the PT145 of the safety flaw

Taurus Millennium PRO PT145 safety flaw. - YouTube

Still a good gun, watch video above


----------

